
Five Officers, Zero Body Cam Footage, One Dead Body - clouddrover
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20180624/18081640105/another-police-accountability-miracle-five-officers-zero-body-cam-footage-one-dead-body.shtml
======
masonic
Quoting from the KOAT story:

"Hawkes had been seen driving a stolen truck hours before the shooting,
according to police.

The autopsy report released Friday shows Hawkes was shot three times and
sustained injuries to her head, neck and chest.

A toxicology report showed that Hawkes had a high concentration of meth in her
body when she died. She tested positive for six different drugs including
opiates, marijuana and anti-anxiety medication.

Her family and friends said she had a troubled past with a criminal history
that began in her teens. ..."

